# Eheim pro3 2075 leaking



## Jeebz (Sep 28, 2011)

For anybody who has this filter check out the YouTube clip on how to prevent them from leaking. I came home to a 1/4 of my 80 gallon in my downstairs tenant's bedroom. I did what the video covered and seems to have helped. Hopefully this helps someone. It wasn't a gasket or anything. A defect in the primer seems to be the culprit.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Eheim will replace the whole head for you if you contact their customer support and you have one of the affected pump heads.


----------



## Jeebz (Sep 28, 2011)

I bought it used of here. I assume you'd have to produce a receipt. Worth the try though.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nope. You just need the serial number. If it's an affected model, no receipt is necessary. No harm in contacting them.


----------



## Jeebz (Sep 28, 2011)

Cool. Thanks a lot for the info! Much appreciated.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah I had the same thing happen. After 2 emails I had a new filter head in my hands in under a week. Pretty impressed with their service.


----------



## Jeebz (Sep 28, 2011)

New filter head on its way today! Thanks for the info!


----------

